# HAMSTER



## kt12xo (Feb 7, 2017)

my hamster has red ears


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Take him back to the vet.


----------



## Beckykng (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi 
Honestly he needs to see a vet.. that ear looks very aggravated and inflamed. I would say he needs a course of baytril and an anti inflammatory. If he's lethargic he could be in pain and also need metacam which is a pain relief drug. 
A vet is the only one who can give you this medication for him and with his age I wouldn't leave him like that for long.


----------



## kt12xo (Feb 7, 2017)

Beckykng said:


> Hi
> Honestly he needs to see a vet.. that ear looks very aggravated and inflamed. I would say he needs a course of baytril and an anti inflammatory. If he's lethargic he could be in pain and also need metacam which is a pain relief drug.
> A vet is the only one who can give you this medication for him and with his age I wouldn't leave him like that for long.


i've kept an eye on him for the past few days and he seems a bit better but ears are still red so i am going to the vet tomorrow, last time with the ear infection the medication was in liquid form and found it very hard to get him to take any, the vet recommended i use fruit juice but he just wouldn't take it. have you got any ideas on how to give it to him


----------



## Beckykng (Jan 16, 2017)

kt12xo said:


> i've kept an eye on him for the past few days and he seems a bit better but ears are still red so i am going to the vet tomorrow, last time with the ear infection the medication was in liquid form and found it very hard to get him to take any, the vet recommended i use fruit juice but he just wouldn't take it. have you got any ideas on how to give it to him


The best way is to ask the vet for a 1ml syringe and push the syringe into the side of his mouth and administer quickly. This is the way I do it.. it's unpleasant as they don't like it but just tell yourself it's for his own good. Give a treat straight after. I hope he has a quick recovery for you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kt12xo said:


> i've kept an eye on him for the past few days and he seems a bit better but ears are still red so i am going to the vet tomorrow, last time with the ear infection the medication was in liquid form and found it very hard to get him to take any, the vet recommended i use fruit juice but he just wouldn't take it. have you got any ideas on how to give it to him


When I had to give my gerbil baytril I put the dose on a Cheerio, the cheerio absorbed the baytril and he ate it no problem.
Not sure if dwarf hamsters can have cheerios, but if they can, or something similar........


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

I wouldnt give a dwarf hamster a cheerio they are loaded with sugar and majority of dwarf hamsters are prone to diabetes. I would just syringe it in and get it over with tbh, seems cruel but will make him better


----------

